# gallipolis dam



## ghart7059 (Apr 19, 2004)

can anyone tell me if the white bass and stripers are biting below the dam just outside of gallipolis i beleive it is the green up dam im from north of columbus and would like to make it down once when the fishing is hot


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I never fished there, but I've always wanted to check it out. If I hear that the river is fishable, I might just head down that way this weekend. I'de also like to check out the University of Rio Grande while I'm down there.


----------

